# Does this livery yard exist around Wigan?



## Henry02 (12 August 2014)

I'm looking for a yard near Wigan that has the following, but to be honest I think I'm looking for the impossible.

>All year turnout would be required (my horse gets very grumpy when stabled all the time, as I cannot offer the amount of exercise required to keep him happy). 
>Off-road hacking would be preferable, but on road hacking would be acceptable providing roads are quiet enough and I don't have to go past fields of other horses (my horse doesn't like hacking past fields of other horses)
>School that I can get into to use (preferably) by myself, or one other, as my horses schooling and jumping needs to be worked on, and I cant do this when the school is crammed up with other people, or people are cutting me up in front of the jump.
>Preferably somewhere that does full livery, as I work away for part of the week. Could possibly get away with assisted DIY dependent on location.
>Somewhere to park my trailer.

If anyone knows of such a place, then please let me know, my search so far has been totally fruitless!


----------



## ohhaitasha (12 August 2014)

I don't know if Astley Moss is too far for you - but there is a really good yard at the end of Astley Road - I can't remember the name of it though - BUT, if you have a look on preloved they have a few adverts on under the name of "Mpw". I love it there, the only reason I'm not there is because I no longer work full time & go to uni so out of my price range!! If you can't find it, PM me and I will get you a link 

Hope this helps!
I'm looking for the same thing but in South Manchester & also really struggling!


----------



## Henry02 (12 August 2014)

It is a little too far really... But I've just looked on google. Is it mosslands farm?


----------



## ohhaitasha (12 August 2014)

No its right at the very end of the road, almost next to the railway lines. I will try to find an advert and PM it to you


----------



## Henry02 (12 August 2014)

I've seen the advert on preloved! Have you got any experience with mosslands?


----------



## ohhaitasha (12 August 2014)

Yes, I will PM you


----------



## Henry02 (12 August 2014)

Cheers


----------



## sh90 (13 August 2014)

not sure about around that way ohhaitasha where abouts are you looking south Manchester way


----------



## ohhaitasha (13 August 2014)

Anywhere between didsbury and worsley (not south Manchester but that's where I live, my loaner is in didsbury), Urmston,  Altrincham


----------



## fatpiggy (14 August 2014)

ohhaitasha said:



			Anywhere between didsbury and worsley (not south Manchester but that's where I live, my loaner is in didsbury), Urmston,  Altrincham 

Click to expand...

Altrincham would probably be your best option but still pretty limited.  Urmston is too suburban and although there are yards there, the tend to be overstocked. The land is pretty poor, being old covered rubbish dumps in any.  A quick drive round and looking at the state of the grazing and the amount of ragwort will reveal alot.


----------



## ohhaitasha (14 August 2014)

Well I'm on one in Urmston at the moment and I really really dislike it. Hahah. I moved for someone taking on my horse 5 days a week then let me down after a month so been stuck there since!  It's completely DIY too & I need assisted! 
I'm going to view a yard in WA15 at weekend then have a look on Google maps to see if I can see anything close by there then go and turn up! Haha x


----------



## sh90 (14 August 2014)

have pm'd you hun


----------



## J1993 (15 September 2014)

Are you still looking? Where abouts in Wigan? I know the orrell/standish/shevington area really well yard wise if that helps.


----------



## iCandy (28 September 2014)

Ohhaitasha have you tried Matchington in Dunham Massey. New school, good hacking, good grazing and trustworthy full livery


----------



## AckhurstHall (5 January 2015)

Henry02 said:



			I'm looking for a yard near Wigan that has the following, but to be honest I think I'm looking for the impossible.

>All year turnout would be required (my horse gets very grumpy when stabled all the time, as I cannot offer the amount of exercise required to keep him happy). 
>Off-road hacking would be preferable, but on road hacking would be acceptable providing roads are quiet enough and I don't have to go past fields of other horses (my horse doesn't like hacking past fields of other horses)
>School that I can get into to use (preferably) by myself, or one other, as my horses schooling and jumping needs to be worked on, and I cant do this when the school is crammed up with other people, or people are cutting me up in front of the jump.
>Preferably somewhere that does full livery, as I work away for part of the week. Could possibly get away with assisted DIY dependent on location.
>Somewhere to park my trailer.

If anyone knows of such a place, then please let me know, my search so far has been totally fruitless!
		
Click to expand...

Hi
Are you still looking for full livery in wigan?


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 January 2015)

ohhaitasha said:



			I don't know if Astley Moss is too far for you - but there is a really good yard at the end of Astley Road - I can't remember the name of it though - BUT, if you have a look on preloved they have a few adverts on under the name of "Mpw". I love it there, the only reason I'm not there is because I no longer work full time & go to uni so out of my price range!! If you can't find it, PM me and I will get you a link 

Hope this helps!
I'm looking for the same thing but in South Manchester & also really struggling!
		
Click to expand...

I think I know which yard you mean - run by a showjumper - can't remember his name and its pretty much brand new - Olympic size indoor, big outdoor, walker, hot wash, brand new stables.  All very smart.  And he was quite picky about the type of people he wanted on his yard too.
2 things put me off.  1.  no winter turn out - its on the Moss, so as the name suggests, in winter its pretty much a bog and 2.  the road up from Irlam was hardly a road at all.   I struggled up and down it in my 4WD there were so many pot holes.
Of course both issues may have been addressed now - would be super if they were.


----------

